# Good Rabbit Cleaning Method



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey everyone- I thought of something last night that I should have posted when the subject came up . Here's a much easier, cleaner, and frankly funner. Here it is:1) Skin entire rabbit. 2) Cut off head. 3) Cut down rib cage with game shears to base of rib cage. 4) Pull out everything diaphram and up. Here's the fun part 5) Grip hind legs firmly, and jerk the carcass away from you and anything you don't want guts on. Make sure to hold on tight and jerk hard enough to shoot everything out. Everything except maybee the kidneys and bladder and lower colon should be ejected. After that you can pull out the rest and voila! Feild dressed. Alot of words for a very simple method.


----------

